# Can you bathe a horse with regular human shampoo and conditioner?



## Bluezepher94

Just wondering 
Thanks


----------



## ridergirl23

I use Herbal essances on my horsey 
And My instructor uses pantene on her horses, as long as its not something like, Old spice bodywash, then i think its fine


----------



## Bluezepher94

Haha, okay, cool - thanks


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Of course. For almost any horse product, there is an inexpensive human generic that works just as well. We typically use generic kids/baby products to minimize potential skin reactions (which can happen with any product) since they are meant for more sensitive skin.


----------



## smrobs

Yep, I use human products on my horses (when I actually wash them) just because they are cheaper than products directed toward horses.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Yepper. Whatever I can get on sale. There is even human bluing shampoo for the whites that need to be white.


----------



## LoveStory10

I do, I use any shampoo I can find, it works just as well as the equines stuff does


----------



## Gidget

you can but your might wanna try it in a small area at first because some horses have very sensitive skin. I just use that mane and tail stuff and it seems to do really well or I use an herbal horse shampoo.I don't remember the name...it's okay.


----------



## Dock

*You can use human shampoo but.....*

You can use human shampoo, but it would make your horses mane, tail, coat healthier if you bathed him in apple cider vinegar.

No it won't burn him.
It won't irritate scratches, it will actually heal them so much faster.
It won't make him smell like a pickle.
You can actually give it to him as a supplement, and it will make him healthier.

You won't believe the results!!!!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Dock said:


> It won't make him smell like a pickle.


Nope, it makes them smell like a salad.


----------



## helovesus

I use what ever shampoo I have to give my horse a bath....and I only give him a bath every coupl months when the weather is in the 60's or higher so he doesn't get sick. I do however hose him down after every ride during the summer.


----------



## Brighteyes

Awww... But I want my horse to smell like the Old Spice man... 


In all seriousness, I do use human shampoo on my horses, but I wash myself with Mane N' Tail.  I love the way it smells...


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

My horse gets the family "trickle downs." When we buy new bottles, what's left in the old ones at the time go to the stable. I used to dump them all into one bottle but it sort of became too "smelly" that way. I have sensitive skin but I am always allured by new scents and products so....I buy it for me, if I have no prob I use it, if I become itchy the horse uses it. Right now he is being bathed with Suave Citrus body wash with moisturizing beads....because it gave ME hives ha ha.


----------



## inaclick

Yes.
Conditioner can do miracles too.

I wonder if the other way around works too.

Once when I discovered i was out of shampoo (and in the bathtub already) I used Ayax's "Happy Dog"

I was not a happy dog after :evil:


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

inaclick said:


> Yes.
> Conditioner can do miracles too.
> 
> I wonder if the other way around works too.
> 
> Once when I discovered i was out of shampoo (and in the bathtub already) I used Ayax's "Happy Dog"
> 
> I was not a happy dog after :evil:


I used to use Mane and Tail conditioner...and I think when I was 16 I went through a bottle of Farnum Opti-Brite (which sadly they dont' have anymore) for palominos on my blonde hair with awesome results.

By the way does anybody know why they stopped selling Opti-Brite horse shampoos...Farnum had them back in the early 90's and they were pretty much the first color enhancing shampoos...way before Cowboy Magic and before They made Quic-Black and the other colors....wow, I must be old, I remember when they only made Quic Silver and that was IT. ha ha.


----------



## Just Ruthiey

I used to use Baby Johnson's on my mare. When she passed away I bought Khanner & Fairy... well Fairy is just amazing! Khanner has allergic reations to EVERYTHING & when I say EVERYTHING I mean *EVERYTING!*
Kinda sucks because now I have to use tiny tubes of stuff that are like 50 bucks.


----------



## ridergirl23

I used herbal essances on Rena today for a bubble bath.... EVERYONE who walked by her was like 'what smells so good? *smells rena* WOW what did you use on her?!?!?!' tehehe she smelled like strawberry/vanilla!  ddefinitly reccomend it, she was also SOOOO soft after!


----------



## helovesus

I noticed today when I gave our horse and pony a bath that if you scrub more they are softer....at least that's how it was for me....i did the exact same thing for both the pony and horse excpet I scrubbed a little more on the pony because she was SUPER dirty and she was VERRRRRYYYYYYYYY soft shen I put her back in the pen after she was dry


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning

haha it works the other way around too. People can use horse shampoo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## helovesus

I was talking to a friend yesterday and she said that she uses human shampoo on her horses and horse shampoo on her :]


----------



## UnrealJumper

Human shampoo is a lot easier to bathe with aswell, it doesn't leave behind all the crazy residue like horsie shampoos. I generally use whatever is in the bathroom


----------



## JumperStride

I'm a suave girl myself  though I'll admit to using Quic Silver on the whites when its needed, haven't quite been able to beat those results. 

Head and shoulders works really well too, I've got some itchy school horses who are happy campers after a good scrub with it.


----------



## squeak351

I've been using Mane & Tail but have a couple of bottles of Suave to use now that I've moved them from the boarders barn to here at home.


----------



## ShezaFlashofGold

I use Mane and Tail that I get from Meijers and I usually use baby shampoo on her face.


----------



## mom2pride

I use Mane and Tail shampoo and Conditioner on my mare...you can dilute the stuff substantially, and I haven't bought either since I've had her (almost a year)...that's alot of baths, because I don't like leaving all that sweat on them; pretty much every other time I'm out, I will do a quick lather, and rinse after a work out. At 4-6$ a bottle, I wouldn't think that's too bad...

I just don't like using human products on my animals...even baby shampoos, and what not are not the 'best' for an animal because they are still ph balanced high, and there are much more chemicals in a lot of human shampoos than there are in animal ones. Of course, I am a dog and cat groomer too, so I am just alot more picky about what I use.


----------



## IndianGirl

Yes you can! I just buy cheap old suave.


----------



## Broski1984

I just use .99 white-rain shampoo on my horses. It'd be waaaay too expensive to bathe them with anything else.


----------



## FancyPants

Yep you sure can! The only thing I would watch out for is ones with a lot of scent in them, like mens shampoos do. Just dilute it in water too so it's not too harsh. :]


----------



## ThoroughbredXoX

Wow! I didn't know you could use human products on your horse...


----------



## AfterParty

I tend not to unless im in need of shampoo . It may make your horses skin itchy and dry . If you do use it I would dilute it alot . I know some people use Palm olive dish soap and apprently they love it as it makes their horses very clean . I myself ONLY use horse shampoo and its an oatmeal base.


----------



## Oakley Eastern Miss

I use human shampoo on my horse to give her a good scrub (usually because I spill so much on the floor, it gets a bit pricey). I found it made her very shiney all over and made her tail look in good condition and she had no negative reactions to it. Personally, as said above, I wouldn't use anything too strong smelling and I always test any product on a small area first. There is no guarantee that just because its made for horses they wont have a reaction to it, but thats just me


----------



## Rodeo Pro

Human shampoo is my favorite for horses it is cheaper and makes them smell better!


----------



## horselover2k10

you can use human shampoo but it would be best to us horse shampoo, just so you dont damage the horses skin xx


----------

